# TTOC Members Old and Current - please read



## kmpowell

As you will have spotted, one of the things we have implemented first is a new group on the forum that enables people to show they are TTOC members. This puts their TTOC status and a TTOC logo under their avatar and also highlights their username in a different colour.

Unfortunately the TTOC haven't got a list of TTF usernames for their members, so we have used a combination of guesswork and an old TTOC list. So:

1. If you are a member and you do not have this please leave a post on here and we will add it ASAP.
2. If you are no longer a member but have the logo, please leave a post here and we will remove it ASAP.

Cheers


----------



## trev

Hi Kev could you add mine on please cheers.


----------



## kmpowell

trev said:


> Hi Kev could you add mine on please cheers.


Trev, banners are associated with the 'Rank'. You are set as 'Moderator' rank, and unfortunately you can't be in two ranks at a time.


----------



## trev

kmpowell said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kev could you add mine on please cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, banners are associated with the 'Rank'. You are set as 'Moderator' rank, and unfortunately you can't be in two ranks at a time.
Click to expand...

 That's fair enough  what about the user's name will that be highlighted


----------



## kmpowell

trev said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kev could you add mine on please cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Trev, banners are associated with the 'Rank'. You are set as 'Moderator' rank, and unfortunately you can't be in two ranks at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fair enough  what about the user's name will that be highlighted
Click to expand...

'fraid not - that's connected to 'Rank' as well. I am trying out various colours for the Moderator rank, but I can't find any that I particularly like.


----------



## brittan

kmpowell said:


> This puts their TTOC status and a TTOC logo under their avatar and also highlights their username in a different colour.


Has this gone entirely correctly then?
Since the change my original avatar has been removed, together with the status and a few stars.


----------



## kmpowell

VicTT said:


> Has this gone entirely correctly then?
> Since the change my original avatar has been removed, together with the status and a few stars.


viewtopic.php?f=30&t=128254&start=0


----------



## KammyTT

my name appears blue but green would look so much better (match my eyes you see)


----------



## p7 TTj

Hi,

I am a TTOC member, name Jonathan Pitt (forum name p7 TTJ).

If the TTOC logo could be added to my avatar that would be great.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## kmpowell

p7 TTj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a TTOC member, name Jonathan Pitt (forum name p7 TTJ).
> 
> If the TTOC logo could be added to my avatar that would be great.
> 
> Cheers
> Jon


Done


----------



## barton TT

You can add mine please.


----------



## kmpowell

barton TT said:


> You can add mine please.


Done


----------



## Wild Woods

Please add mine. membership number is on my signature strip.


----------



## kmpowell

Wild Woods said:


> Please add mine. membership number is on my signature strip.


Done


----------



## Wild Woods

That was quick.
Cheers


----------



## Phill-Hill

Hi can you add me as well please


----------



## kmpowell

Phill-Hill said:


> Hi can you add me as well please


Done


----------



## Phill-Hill

Thanks


----------



## slineTT

TTOC here please member No 00871

Thank you.............


----------



## kmpowell

slineTT said:


> TTOC here please member No 00871
> 
> Thank you.............


Sorted.


----------



## Rich-B

Hello, can you do mine please, Cheers Rich


----------



## kmpowell

Rich-B said:


> Hello, can you do mine please, Cheers Rich


Sorted


----------



## Kegman

Hi Kev
Please add mine my membership number is in my sig, BTW did the headrest thing and didnt wreck the seat either :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

Kegman said:


> Hi Kev
> Please add mine my membership number is in my sig, BTW did the headrest thing and didnt wreck the seat either :lol:


Sorted 

Glad the headrest thing worked, told you it was easy!


----------



## Matt B

I am a member.........or so I have been told :wink:


----------



## p5owt

can you do mine please kev :?:

thanks 

paul


----------



## kmpowell

p5owt said:


> can you do mine please kev :?:
> 
> thanks
> 
> paul


Sorted


----------



## Bikerz

And Me please boss. Just ordered my membership with NEM!


----------



## kmpowell

Bikerz said:


> And Me please boss. Just ordered my membership with NEM!


Done


----------



## SimonQS

I dont have one....


----------



## Wallsendmag

Bikerz said:


> And Me please boss. Just ordered my membership with NEM!


How quick was that ,your order's just come through  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ThaiTT

Hi Kim,

New TTOC Member (01536) and new TTF member (ThaiTT), appreciate your help in setting the banner,
Many Thanks Paul


----------



## kmpowell

ThaiTT said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> New TTOC Member (01536) and new TTF member (ThaiTT), appreciate your help in setting the banner,
> Many Thanks Paul


Sorted


----------



## ThaiTT

Thanks km


----------



## mrcee

Please add mine. membership number is on my signature strip.


----------



## colster

Hi, new member here too 

TTF (Colster)
TTOC (01607)

and would appreciate help in setting up the avatar.

Also, how do you set up the TTOC strip in the signature section?

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Wallsendmag

Try








without the stars should look like


----------



## colster

WOW that was quick..thanks


----------



## jammyd

Hi Kev,

I have just paid my dues to paypal for the TTOC ( thought I best really ) So could you sort out my TTOC badge on here then


----------



## kmpowell

jammyd said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I have just paid my dues to paypal for the TTOC ( thought I best really ) So could you sort out my TTOC badge on here then


Sorted


----------



## jammyd

kmpowell said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kev,
> 
> I have just paid my dues to paypal for the TTOC ( thought I best really ) So could you sort out my TTOC badge on here then
> 
> 
> 
> Sorted
Click to expand...

Thank you... looking forward to being a proper member now


----------



## Fashling

Sorry, bit slow off the mark....Could you do the honours for me please? Membership Number is 01235

Cheers!

Fash


----------



## purdie2

Hi Kev could you add me to please 01393 thanks.

Chris


----------



## kmpowell

purdie2 said:


> Hi Kev could you add me to please 01393 thanks.
> 
> Chris


Done


----------



## purdie2

kmpowell said:


> purdie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kev could you add me to please 01393 thanks.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...

Thanks kev


----------



## GreekTT

Hi Kev, I just ordered my membership like a couple of minutes ago. If you could sort out my TTOC badge, that would be great!!!

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Nem

Just recieved your membership order, so have set up for TTOC group banner.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## RumblyTripod

Howdy, could you add one for me please.
Membership# 01616
Cheers


----------



## MartinP

Hi. Joined the TTOC a few days ago. Can email you their receipt confirmation if you need. If you could sort out the banner for me that would be just champion, like. Many thanks.

Martin


----------



## kmpowell

RumblyTripod said:


> Howdy, could you add one for me please.
> Membership# 01616
> Cheers





MartinP said:


> Hi. Joined the TTOC a few days ago. Can email you their receipt confirmation if you need. If you could sort out the banner for me that would be just champion, like. Many thanks.
> 
> Martin


Both done


----------



## ian222

Hi i have the banner but not yet name in blue. Thanks


----------



## kmpowell

ian222 said:


> Hi i have the banner but not yet name in blue. Thanks


Sorted.


----------



## Dave C

Me too, please

Ta


----------



## Nem

Dave C said:


> Me too, please
> 
> Ta


Done 

Nick


----------



## stu_tt

Can you do mine too, please? Got my membership yesterday - no 01608. Banner and name in blue would be top !

thanks
stu


----------



## kmpowell

Sorted


----------



## GreekTT

Hi Kev, how can I get the banner at the bottom with my membership number on it?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Nem

GreekTT said:


> Hi Kev, how can I get the banner at the bottom with my membership number on it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris.


You need to read this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=72804

Cheers

Nick


----------



## GreekTT

Thank you very much for that Nick,

Chris.


----------



## VSPURS

Please add me!

Membership number: 01541

Ta!

:roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Sorted my sig strip now as you can see below:


----------



## ianttr

can you do mine as well , 01282. thanks


----------



## E

Me as well please, dont know my number off hand but proper name is Ian Andrew

Thanks

E


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Can I have a blue name please ?


----------



## Nem

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Can I have a blue name please ?


We doing joint memberships now?



Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nem said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a blue name please ?
> 
> 
> 
> We doing joint memberships now?
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

phope is blue :wink:


----------



## Nem

Hmmm....


----------



## Wallsendmag

How many couples are there on here that both have their own log in ? The annual meet members discount covers the whole family :wink:


----------



## kimavus

hi

just renewed after a while away, just checking what comes up against me
ha
kim


----------



## marcelloTTc

I have just received confirm mail of member ship number (01637), could you kindly add mine status?
thanks


----------



## Nem

marcelloTTc said:


> I have just received confirm mail of member ship number (01637), could you kindly add mine status?
> thanks


Done 

Nick


----------



## Sonatina

Hi. Please include me - TTOC member no. 01623

Cheers!


----------



## williammc

Hi can you please add my name in blue TTOC member 01634 user name williammc many thanks


----------



## kmpowell

Sonatina said:


> Hi. Please include me - TTOC member no. 01623
> 
> Cheers!





WILLIAMMC said:


> Hi can you please add my name in blue TTOC member 01634 user name williammc many thanks


Both done.


----------



## bigsyd

Hi can you please add my name in blue... membership number is 01654


----------



## Wallsendmag

bigsyd said:


> Hi can you please add my name in blue or do i need to have the pack 1st


Just say your membership number is 01654 :wink:


----------



## bigsyd

wallsendmag said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please add my name in blue or do i need to have the pack 1st
> 
> 
> 
> Just say your membership number is 01654 :wink:
Click to expand...

cheers


----------



## stundies

I am a fully paid up member, could I have mine done please (01594)?


----------



## Hardrhino

Hi

Could you please add me for the TTOC logo! 01680
Thanks


----------



## subvertbeats

Hi guys, I joined the club yesterday 

If you could add me to the group that would be grand, ta!


----------



## forest

I would appreciate it being done for me also, joined up yesterday.

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Hark

I want a blue name plz  Joined last month


----------



## subvertbeats

subvertbeats said:


> Hi guys, I joined the club yesterday
> 
> If you could add me to the group that would be grand, ta!


BTTT


----------



## L80NTT

Me please! I joined last year. Thanks


----------



## jaqcom

Hi Guys,

I joined today so don't know number yet but would like logo and avitar , any colour to match Papaya ? 8)

Cheers David (Jaqcom)


----------



## rigsy45

*Hi everyone just joined and received my members pack today.
Just wanted to say hi and hopefully be at the Rother Valley meet on July 19th.  *

Oh yes membership number 01687.
Not used to the forum yet sorry. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

pop that into your signature without the stars :wink:


----------



## jammyd

rigsy45 said:


> *Hi everyone just joined and received my members pack today.
> Just wanted to say hi and hopefully be at the Rother Valley meet on July 19th.  *
> 
> Oh yes membership number 01687.
> Not used to the forum yet sorry. 8)


Welcome to the forum... if you need any help, just click on the green names at the top of the forum and send us a private message... ( you can of course ask anyone else as well )


----------



## V6RUL

could you please add me on to the list my membership num is 3756
steve collier


----------



## Wallsendmag

stevecollier said:


> could you please add me on to the list my membership num is 3756
> steve collier


errr no it isn't its 1698 :wink:


----------



## jas6004

Could you add me to the list and give me the logo. Membership No 01684

Many Thanks

Jas6004


----------



## Wallsendmag

just paste this [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01684/01684.jpg[/img*] into your signature but without the stars


----------



## Yermucker

Joined yesterday.


----------



## kaplan98

Can I have mine added as well please, membership number 1712. Many thanks.


----------



## DeanoUK

Joined last week.

Could you add me to the list and give me the logo. Membership no. 01714.

Many thanks,

DeanoUK.


----------



## jammyd

DeanoUK said:


> Joined last week.
> 
> Could you add me to the list and give me the logo. Membership no. 01714.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> DeanoUK.


FOR A START just paste this [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01684/01714.jpg[/img*] into your signature but without the stars


----------



## Wallsendmag

jammyd said:


> DeanoUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joined last week.
> 
> Could you add me to the list and give me the logo. Membership no. 01714.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> DeanoUK.
> 
> 
> 
> FOR A START just paste this [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01684/01714.jpg[/img*] into your signature but without the stars
Click to expand...

Like thats going to work try :roll: [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01714/01714.jpg[/img*]


----------



## jammyd

Thats why you should not copy and paste while doing something else .... doh!!!


----------



## ttvic

Kev could you please add mine membership number is 0017


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thats the Hil Climn at Brooklands isn't it :wink:


----------



## ttvic

wallsendmag said:


> Thats the Hil Climn at Brooklands isn't it :wink:


Yes TTOC Annual Event 2004


----------



## Wallsendmag

ttvic said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the Hil Climn at Brooklands isn't it :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes TTOC Annual Event 2004
Click to expand...

I remember it well


----------



## mav696

Add me to the list please Member 00951


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

joined at EvenTT09 finally :lol: :lol:

So whenever you can add me matey... obviously no membership number through yet... Cheers for a great day on sunday !!


----------



## Wallsendmag

tony_rigby_uk said:


> joined at EvenTT09 finally :lol: :lol:
> 
> So whenever you can add me matey... obviously no membership number through yet... Cheers for a great day on sunday !!


Try 01726 adding [img*]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00951/00951.jpg[/img*] without the stars to your sugnature 

Service with a smile


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Cheers for that matey, Service with a smile 

So who do i see about the one under my avitar now? :lol:

Gosh feel well cheeky now 

Thanks for ya help [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jarecki

how you doin m8 i only joined on sunday at TT09 and dont have a number yet when will i get mine up ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

jarecki said:


> how you doin m8 i only joined on sunday at TT09 and dont have a number yet when will i get mine up ?


Hi your mrmbership number is 01728


----------



## jarecki

wallsendmag said:


> jarecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> how you doin m8 i only joined on sunday at TT09 and dont have a number yet when will i get mine up ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi your mrmbership number is 01728
Click to expand...

how do i put a sig underneath with my number in sorry im not very good with computers.......


----------



## Wallsendmag

jarecki said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jarecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> how you doin m8 i only joined on sunday at TT09 and dont have a number yet when will i get mine up ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi your mrmbership number is 01728
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do i put a sig underneath with my number in sorry im not very good with computers.......
Click to expand...

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01728/01728.jpg[/img*]
Go into User Control Panel and past the text above into the signature but , take out the stars and hey presto.


----------



## jarecki

cheers pal thanks very much


----------



## Blaven11

Rejoined the TTOC today. When convenient could you add the TTOC Avatar to my Forum bits please.

By doing so will I lose my current TTRS Avatar?

Cheers.

Bruce (Blaven11).


----------



## jammyd

Hi Blaven,

All you will change is the stars will become ttoc badge


----------



## Wallsendmag

Blaven11 said:


> Rejoined the TTOC today. When convenient could you add the TTOC Avatar to my Forum bits please.
> 
> By doing so will I lose my current TTRS Avatar?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Bruce (Blaven11).


I take it that you want to keep your original membership number? If so you may want to add this to your sig, without the stars of course.
[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00545/00545.jpg[/img*]


----------



## Blaven11

jammyd said:


> Hi Blaven,
> 
> All you will change is the stars will become ttoc badge


Thanks.


----------



## Blaven11

wallsendmag said:


> Blaven11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rejoined the TTOC today. When convenient could you add the TTOC Avatar to my Forum bits please.
> 
> By doing so will I lose my current TTRS Avatar?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Bruce (Blaven11).
> 
> 
> 
> I take it that you want to keep your original membership number? If so you may want to add this to your sig, without the stars of course.
> [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00545/00545.jpg[/img*]
Click to expand...

Yes please, keep the original. Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

You still need the brackets in your sig though :wink:


----------



## Blaven11

wallsendmag said:


> You still need the brackets in your sig though :wink:


Excuse my ignorance how exactly do I do this.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Blaven11 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still need the brackets in your sig though :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance how exactly do I do this.
Click to expand...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00545/00545.jpg[/img*]
simply take the star out of the above and leave the bracket in.


----------



## Blaven11

Thanks for that. Learn't something new today. Cheers.


----------



## tomcat

Hi
can you add me pls


----------



## TTrich

Joined yesterday and put my forum name in the wee box like i was asked to 

Since I'm offshore for the next wee while any chance of letting me know what my membership number is and setting me up as a TTOC rank on the forums plx 

[smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hi Rich its 01752


----------



## TTrich

:boosh: well nice, ta very much.


----------



## Blaven11

(Blaven11).[/quote]
I take it that you want to keep your original membership number? If so you may want to add this to your sig, without the stars of course.
[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00545/00545.jpg[/img*][/quote]

Been a prat and messing with my sig. Cannot for the life of me get my TTOC details on it again. Anyone assist please. Details as above.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Blaven11 said:


> (Blaven11).


I take it that you want to keep your original membership number? If so you may want to add this to your sig, without the stars of course.
[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00545/00545.jpg[/img*][/quote]

Been a prat and messing with my sig. Cannot for the life of me get my TTOC details on it again. Anyone assist please. Details as above. [/quote]
[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/00545/00545.jpg[/img*]
takes the stars out :roll:


----------



## j8keith

Please add mine, TTOC membership number 01476


----------



## jammyd

j8keith said:


> Please add mine, TTOC membership number 01476


copy the following code into your signature, taking out the stars ***

[*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01476/01476.jpg[/img*]

once you take out the stars it should look like this


----------



## pete_slim

Hello,
got my membership today, my TTOC membership number is 01786. Having been a former 20vT owner of a Leon in the deep and distant past, and still think im actually active on the cupranet site then im glad to get rid of a newbeeeee status..

Pete


----------



## Nem

New topic created here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------

